# Keepin frogs



## Phie

I really love the bright coloured frogs, like Green Tree Frogs


and red and black dart frogs 


but especially blue dart frogs



Does any one know anything about them? Viv sizes, and stuff. And what to they eat?
Also, can you keep different types togehter, like, blue dart frogs and red dart frogs together? the colours would look stunning together!


Thanks for any information guys =]


----------



## mcchriswood

Top one is Red Eye tree frog mate.
The green tree frogs i think (dont quote me though) are usa green tree frogs and europena greens.
Check out the care sheets in the care sheet section for what your after 
Chris


----------



## woooding

pretty sure that red pic is a fake, that should be yellow, the markings are consistant with the yellow banded (dendrobates leucomelas)

dart frogs can be a git to get right actually, the larger exoterras are big enough for a pair, with a rainforest set up and feeding on 1st instar crickets and fruitflies

as for keeping together you need to be careful as many of the morphs can interbreed which is irresponcible really, you want to preserve the genome as much as possible. as long as they are from different familys they can be mixed but you'd want to do that in a big enough tank where they won't bully each other

benefits to them are they are pretty much the only frog active during the day and they really are active. get the set up right and they will thrive

as for red eyes, a bit delicate and stunning but nocturnal so you won't se e them do much until the ligts go out. they eat crickets happily and would do better in a taller tank


----------



## TheToad888

There are frogs that look similar to red dartfrogs, the fire walking frog and the fire frogs are lovely and are available in many places now.


----------



## spend_day

might be fake it looks like a dendrobates leucomelas but i've only ever seen them in the common yellow form and the rare green and greeny/blue forms


----------



## Darbz

Yeah that's a fake...looks like someone has used the photoshop 'colour-swap' tool and made a red/black leucomelas.

There are strawberry poison darts though..they are very pretty :no1:


----------



## KJ Exotics

That red one, never heard of it or seen it, but it looks way too much like a dendrobates leucomelas, so i would say it been photoshopped.

The top one red eye tree frog nice frogs.

Bottom the blue ones i own some of these my self great frogs but VERY shy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The red one is def a photoshop, can't remember which forum it was done on though.


----------



## Javeo

There are red darts that looklike that i think D.histeronicus has a morph that colour but expect to pay hundreds for a specimen. I'll find you the exact species and morph.


----------



## HABU

these jewels are worth the effort... at my zoo they have a poison dart frog exhibit that is to die for...

... what a display these frogs can make.


----------



## KJ Exotics

I also own a red frog, you might have to make the pic brighter. Just taken the pic on my phone.


----------



## Javeo

The red and black dart could be either D.histeronicus or more likely D.lehmanni


----------



## elliot ness

I keep a pair of golden tree frogs in a 18x18x24 exo.......seems ok for them.....they are always out and about.
scoff crix like there is no tomorrow.....dusted every other time as well
Paul


----------



## darrensimps

woooding said:


> pretty sure that red pic is a fake, that should be yellow, the markings are consistant with the yellow banded (dendrobates leucomelas)



was just gonna ask that.... looks great tho!


----------

